# Dual sim, qwerty phone with low budget.



## sumangh01 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Please suggest me to choose a phone for me. My requirements are as follows:
1. Dual Sim
2. Qwerty key pad.
3. Good Battery backup.
4. lots of storage for contacts & sms.
5. budget: 4k (approx)
6. Brand: preferably  a good brand.

May be I asked for little more within this tiny budget, but hope for the best result. actually this gonna be my secondary phone for daily extensive use. My galaxy is little more sophisticated.

I am from Kolkata, India. If any further information needed please let me know.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 31, 2012)

Nokia Asha 200 or Samsung Chat 322.. both are good QWERTY phone gr8 backup


----------



## sumangh01 (Aug 31, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Nokia Asha 200 or Samsung Chat 322.. both are good QWERTY phone gr8 backup



Thanks pulkitpopli2004. could u please elaborate this a little bit. means about some basic pros & cons of both phones. Thanks.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 31, 2012)

Both are almost similar.. i would say u better check out both these handset in your hand.. and find which one u feel better.. 

*Asha 200* - 
PROS - big screen, good resolution, 2MP camera,
Cons - lil costly than samsung arnd 0.5k, bad/less colors(only 65K), 
*Chat 322* -  
Pros - [FONT=tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]mobile printing feature, good colors, 1.3MP camera(equivalent to nokia 2MP)


Check this.. 
this wud be helpful for u. 
[/FONT]Nokia Asha 200 Mobile Phone vs Samsung Chat C322 Mobile Phone: Compare Mobiles: Flipkart.com


----------



## sumangh01 (Aug 31, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Both are almost similar.. i would say u better check out both these handset in your hand.. and find which one u feel better..
> 
> *Asha 200* -
> PROS - big screen, good resolution, 2MP camera,
> ...



Thanks a lot. the comparison really helps me to decide. now i need to check it out with the local store to see how actually they look...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 31, 2012)

sumangh01 said:


> need to check it out with the local store to see how actually they look...



yeah.. then it would be easy for u.. coz only specification dont help..


----------

